# WFT what happened to this Forum?



## Bree500 (Dec 2, 2012)

everything changed. I like the previous format way better. What is the point of changing all this for no reason?

Why did they ged rid of the gba section, this new format is wacked.

meant to say "WTF" on the topic thread.


----------



## 3bbb7 (Dec 2, 2012)

1 the site got hacked and they switched to this look
2 why are u posting this in other handhelds....


----------



## Dork (Dec 2, 2012)

Like 3bbb7 said, the site got hacked and was shut down for days. Besides, this site was due for an upgrade anyway.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 2, 2012)

It wasn't for no reason. The forum got hacked, and they switched over to a completely new forum software because the old one had tons of security issues.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 2, 2012)

Bree500 said:


> everything changed. I like the previous format way better. What is the point of changing all this for no reason?
> 
> Why did they ged rid of the gba section, this new format is wacked.
> 
> meant to say "WTF" on the topic thread.


 
Turn and face the strange changes...

As for your question, the site was hacked. The shift was made to XenForo (and the current format) to prevent something like that from happening again.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 2, 2012)

Also, the GBA section was never removed. I'm kinda surprised how you managed to miss it before posting this (it's a sub-forum of the "Other Handhelds" section you posted this in).


----------



## Bree500 (Dec 2, 2012)

i can't find my previous* inbox* and i don't see any messages that i sent or received.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 2, 2012)

With some work, it's possible to recreate the look of the old forum in XenForo.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 2, 2012)

Why the fuck is this in the GBA section?


----------



## Bree500 (Dec 2, 2012)

im over it.

I just got my EZ flash IV, this is the 5 time i have ordered the ez flash IV.

Someone had mentioned earlier that if i use a Micro SD card to mini sd adaptor for the ez flash IV, there might be some crash issues.

Do anyone here use a mini sd card for the ez flash IV and if you do, what size (space) is recommended.

For my mico sd card, i was told the max size was 2gb. What is the max recommended size for mini sd card.



And hello Japan, i didn't know japanese people curse. LOL


----------



## Rizsparky (Dec 2, 2012)

Bree500 said:


> And hello Japan, i didn't know japanese people curse. LOL


 
Is this real life....


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 2, 2012)

Bree500 said:


> And hello Japan, i didn't know japanese people curse. LOL


What DO you know?


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 2, 2012)

I was writing a 400-word essay about how Costello is retarded for changing the forum software but then my PC crashed thus everything was lost and I was lazy to write it again.


----------



## Plainscript (Dec 2, 2012)

Rizsparky said:


> Is this real life....


 
Is this just fantasy....

Bree500: nothing "wacked" about the "new" format if you ask me. Most of the sections are still around, Xenforo is (afaik) waaaay easier to manage. Heck, IPB just sucks. Don't even know why people still use it: probably like getting scriptkiddies down the front/backdoor I guess..


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 2, 2012)

Bree500 said:


> And hello Japan, i didn't know japanese people curse. LOL


----------



## Bree500 (Dec 3, 2012)

it looks like with a new forum format, we got Miserable trolls who like to psycho analyze every word and comment. This board wasn't like this before, everyone was nice and respectful.

If i wanted drama, i would have watched soap opera. I am out of here, i think i am gonna go hang out with real guys, not wanna be trolls who attack others because they are BORN LOSERS.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 3, 2012)

Bree500 said:


> it looks like with a new forum format, we got Miserable trolls who like to psycho analyze every word and comment. This board wasn't like this before, everyone was nice and respectful.
> 
> If i wanted drama, i would have watched soap opera. I am out of here, i think i am gonna go hang out with real guys, not wanna be trolls who attack others because they are BORN LOSERS.







Then why the fuck make a post, or a thread? U wanted an anser, you did get one. -_-


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 3, 2012)

Bree500 said:


> it looks like with a new forum format, we got Miserable trolls who like to psycho analyze every word and comment. This board wasn't like this before, everyone was nice and respectful.
> 
> If i wanted drama, i would have watched soap opera. I am out of here, i think i am gonna go hang out with real guys, not wanna be trolls who attack others because they are BORN LOSERS.


 
Like it was before? You joined in the middle of 2011. 

Thread closed.


----------

